# Packer Week



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So who will win????

Poorest pass defense in the league vs poor passing offense.

Vikes....23

Pack.....17


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

27 - 24 Pack !

:beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Green Bay 17, Vikings 6. Same old story for the Queens, a couple of field goals from the red zone and at least 3 turnovers.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I knew Remmi was a bit off at times (his in-laws have said as much), but this time, Woodpecker, you are WAYYYYYYYY off the mark. I don't care how close you were on the New England/Vikes thrashing.........The Pack ain't gonna win it. Care to make it more interesting WP????????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Who cares??? uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> I knew Remmi was a bit off at times (his in-laws have said as much),


I keep telling my in-laws how lucky they are to have me in the family lineage. My genetic make-up is the only one good enough to pull them up to par !! :rollin:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> Same score teams reversed!
> Vikes 17
> Pack 23


Nice call!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm beginning to dislike you woodpecker. At least I will until I start betting the way you predict. Man, You have been damn close on the last few calls you made!!!!!  
You should quit your job, hunt until January, and then go to Vegas until around, ohhhhhh, maybe September 1st!!!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Losing at home to a struggling Packers team? Yuck. I have a feeling plenty of good seats are about to become available.

Could be the poorest Vikings offense ever.Can't do anythng in back to back games against the 2 poorest defenses in the league????? uke:

I hate football season when I don't have a good Vikes team to look forward to.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I hate football season when I don't have a good Vikes to to look forward to.


This is how I have felt the past couple seasons about the Pack. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> *I knew Remmi was a bit off at times *(his in-laws have said as much), but this time, Woodpecker, you are WAYYYYYYYY off the mark. I don't care how close you were on the New England/Vikes thrashing.........*The Pack ain't gonna win it*. Care to make it more interesting WP????????


Care to rethink any of this??? hahahahahaha

Favre is now 5 & 10 in the Metrodump :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > I hate football season when I don't have a good Vikes to to look forward to.
> ...


Right....one difference now....Pack looks to be going up.....Vikes down.Although we'll see after the Pack plays New England and Seattle the next 2 weeks.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Favre is having a pretty darn good season...13 TDs and 7 picks w/ LIMITED weapons. I remember a thread predicting only 4 wins for the Pack. Well, they're there now. Hopefully they can get a few more.

As Ken stated, the next two weeks will be a huge challenge! The NFC wild card is wide open for any team right now. It's all about getting hot.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Vikes are done unless they shake it up and try to light a fire. I say throw in Tarvusiousususus Jackson or whoever. Seems like a good mobile athletic QB who could make something happen and give a spark. Heck if Childress isn't afraid of passing instead of running on 3rd and 1's behind a billion dollar offensive line he shouldn't bat an eye on trying this one. That's my 2 cents worth of armchair coaching for the year.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Heck if Childress isn't afraid of passing instead of running on 3rd and 1's behind a *billion dollar offensive line *he shouldn't bat an eye on trying this one. That's my 2 cents worth of armchair coaching for the year.


Is it just me or does Mt. McKinney suck this year?? He really has seemed bad when I've watched him. Granted, he does have 2 players rushing on either side of him, but the opposing coaches must see something in him....or RB protection.


----------

